
Show HN: htwtxt – hosted twtxt server (written in Go) - plomlompom
https://github.com/plomlompom/htwtxt
======
buckket
Great to see the ecosystem grow!

You should register a somewhat short & clear domain and run a public instance!
Or is it up to someone else to provide that service? BTW: Someone registered
twtxt.org, maybe that's a good place to provide such a service there.

~~~
plomlompom
Currently, < [http://htwtxt.plomlompom.com/](http://htwtxt.plomlompom.com/) >
(HTTP-only so far, will probably look closer into the whole certificate
business after the weekend) is my attempt at a public instance: sign-up is
open (for now), and I don't plan on eradicating the feeds regularly as I do
with < [http://test.plomlompom.com:8000](http://test.plomlompom.com:8000) >.
But I'm also a bit hesitant to promote this instance aggressively at this
early stage of development. I'm happy about anyone testing it by registering,
or even by setting up their own instance.

